# Drinking water too fast



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Brandy's the champion water drinker so your question hits close to home. Very cold water may slow her down. 

You can also try freezing the water so she can only lick it. (Try ice cubs but at your own risk because they wound up all over the floor when I tried it!) 

Others have suggested the water bottle (similar to a giant hamster water bottle). I haven't tried that but it makes sense that it would work. 

Most of the time, I just pick up the dish for a few minutes to force her to stop and breath!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie was like this.... so I only put alittle in the bowl at a time and when she finished it, I would put alittle more in it... she finally slowed down..I have also heard the hamster water bottle work well in crates.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

On rare occiasions both Buck and KayCee will do that. The worst thing Buck does is drink from the BOTTOM of the water dish. He will have his entire muzzle clear to his eyes down in the water and he will kinda suck it in like a horse. Beats all I ever saw. Then he raises his head and is like a water fall coming off his face all onto the floor.


----------

